# 36620 denied



## coders_rock! (Jul 27, 2011)

MD billed 93651, 93613, 36620, 93620, & 93621. Everything was paid except 36620. CCI edit states its bundled to 93620 but a modifier is allowed. Is 36620 truly bundled.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> MD billed 93651, 93613, 36620, 93620, & 93621. Everything was paid except 36620. CCI edit states its bundled to 93620 but a modifier is allowed. Is 36620 truly bundled.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Yes. Do not bill for this separately, IMO.

HTH


----------



## GBielskis (Aug 4, 2011)

CCI edits says 36620 is considered inclusive to 93620 but a modifier is allowed if truly separate.


----------

